# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Legit Normas Decas, Karachi Sust and Thai Dbols.

## Seajackal

These pics are from a member that for some reasons I can't say the name
he asked me to post for him cuz he didn't know how to resize them, what
do you guys say about them? I told him that the Decas and Karachi were
real but I had a doubt on the Dbols thickness, mine doesn't look like his
even in a macro look. Any opinions will be appreciated.

----------


## ajfina

Foe some reason i never like those d-bols too many faks around way to many, reals are suppost have no little red dots i think those have some dots around, and like u sayd sea those look kinda thick
here is a "real" pic

----------


## STRANGE

i sust look good not sure about the rest ive seen so many different dbols not sure what real or not anymore. Dont think i would take them ever agian dont like the bloat

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for the inputs bros! Anyone else could give some light in? (I'm posting
as I assume this bro would post...).  :Wink:

----------


## MichaelCC

I think, these D-bols are Ok, SJ. Mine d-bols looks exactly like these on the top picture. Take a look at mine:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53177
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53178
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53179
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53180

you can see it best on these pictures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53182
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53181
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53183

----------


## Seajackal

So I assume he's got a good source since! Thanks for the input Big Mike!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I would say all is good.

----------


## v-twin

Bro,looks just like my gear and all is good here! The d-bol might just be old-thats why it looks like that.

----------


## shrpskn

Everything looks legit to me.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for the inputs brothers! I hope this bro have a good cycle from these gear
now!

----------


## Rider

The Normas look good as about the Dbols look indeed very thick to be real...

----------


## sbeast007

i've had them dbols before they are 5mg tabs. i couldnt make out wot the pic in them is supposed to be a snake or something?

----------


## ajfina

and arrow

----------

